# Replica de motores a vapor y stirling



## tatajara (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola gente
Miren estoy por comenzar a fabricar uno de estas dos replicas de motores 
Necesito si alguno le interesa que me tire ideas y si alguno quiere sumarse bienvenido tengo un par de planos y mire muchas páginas y videos pero me gustaría la opinión de ustedes 
El modelo de motor a vapor seria a cilindro y el Stirling también con dos cilindros
Si es el Stirling pensaba en hacer los cilindros de acero inoxidable y si fuese el de vapor seria todo de bronce por el tema del  sarro
Lo puse acá por que me pareció que es más un tema de debate y charla que otra cosa, pero si los moderadores deciden moverlo no hay problemas
Saludos tatajara


----------

